
Ask HN: Is there a library for creating cross-editor plugins? - snrji
Hi there, assume that you have an idea for a plugin for text editors (or IDEs), but you don&#x27;t want to mess up with the specifics of Sublime&#x27;s API or Atom&#x27;s API. Is there any higher level API that would help me abstract away from Vim&#x27;s, Emacs&#x27; or IntelliJ&#x27;s APIs?<p>I&#x27;m not looking for specially fancy features, so it should be possible. However, I don&#x27;t know if I&#x27;m looking the right keywords.
======
siliconshinobi
If the plugin you want to make is around language support in an editor (i.e.
autocomplete, goto definition, or documentation), the Language Server Protocol
might work.

[https://microsoft.github.io/language-server-
protocol/](https://microsoft.github.io/language-server-protocol/)

[https://microsoft.github.io/language-server-
protocol/impleme...](https://microsoft.github.io/language-server-
protocol/implementors/tools/)

~~~
snrji
Hey! I didn't see your answer. That's very useful, thanks!

